# Light, breathable not-too-baggy shorts for XC.



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi everyone.
Amateur XC racer here, riding flat pedals and 5.10s, with a strong preference for the descending part of the equation, and not changing anytime soon.

I'm looking for a lighter, more breathable, and not too baggy pair of shorts since the ones I have (Leatt DBX 3.0) are REALLY warm and I feel they hold me back quite a bit when riding hard in hot weather, specially in races. My legs just completely overheat.

Now, I'm not too serious about the race part. If I was I would go straight to lycra, and perhaps clipless pedals. 
But I'd like to reduce my disadvantages and keep the "trail look", which I prefer anyway. I will keep my current shorts for trail riding and everything that requires more durability.

So far I only checked the DBX 1.0 XC ones from Leatt, since I already like the brand, and it looks they would fit the bill perfectly. They have chamois though, and I was planning to get a bib short to wear underneath the regular shorts, so I'm not sure how would that work.

Anyone tried them?

Any other suggestions would be great. Cheers!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been buying my shorts at Costco, all sorts to choose from and only like $15. There are a lot of companies selling cheap "hiking" shorts out of slightly stretchy nylon, they work just as well as biking specific shorts IMO if you're already supplying your own padded inners.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Troy Lee Skyline AIR. You won't find a more breathable short. The front is essentially open mesh. They aren't too baggy, and feel good pedaling. The liner short is really good too, but I also prefer my PI liner bibs under them better. I just like bibs better, as they keep the jellyroll tucked in. 


I also have some $15 nylon cargo shorts too, and they work fine for shorter rides over the bibs, but they just don't have the high waste in the back to prevent them from slipping down, like a mtb specific short does. If the budget is a concern, these will do just fine.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Light, breathable, and not too baggy = roadie bibs. I tried baggy, but the friction and heat retention just didn't make sense for me. Lately, I see some closer fitting stretchable "baggies" but I'm still stuck at why.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> Light, breathable, and not too baggy = roadie bibs. I tried baggy, but the friction and heat retention just didn't make sense for me. Lately, I see some closer fitting stretchable "baggies" but I'm still stuck at why.


I get it, I've been riding ever since the 90's too 

1. Shorts protect your nice bibs and hopefully your skin. Lycra doesn't offer much protection.
2. I like the extra slip plane between saddle and bibs that shorts provide. 
3. Liner bibs are typically more breathable than regular bibs, so that helps a lot.
4. Fashion... especially if you're wearing knee pads... c'mon man.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

d365 said:


> 4. Fashion... especially if you're wearing knee pads... c'mon man.


Who cares? its all about comfort for me, started with shorts over lycra, in SoCal the less the better.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Fox attack or any of their 4way stretch shorts. 
Like them much more than my skyline air's. Super light, breath great, stretchy, tough and like the cut for big mile days.


----------

